# Subjective signs of weight gain



## luckyfa (Jan 29, 2022)

My wife seems to have gotten fatter although I don‘t have the numbers to prove it because she doesn‘t weigh herself regularly. Overall, she appears much larger compared to the last time she weighed herself. This impression is of course subjective and could be subject to bias and wishful thinking.

However, just recently, she „complained“ for the very first time that her belly gets in the way of things when she‘s lying on top of me and I also had to work harder than usually to withstand her weight. She also has difficulty to withstand my weight when I am on top of her although I didn‘t gain any weight.

In addition to that, she must have grown more side fat. Her bras have always cut into it but recently, I discovered a significant fault of side far and I thought it was the bra causing it. But she didn‘t wear a bra.

Her upper belly roll overwhelms the lower one and my hands are way too small to fully grab it. When lying on her back, her small breasts swim in a sea of fat, even her lower belly roll has two distinct layers in this position. There‘s also more belly between when we hug.

*What do you think, real or imagined? How do you tell whether or not your SO has gained weight and fat mass without having the objective numbers to prove it?*

Of course, I am absolutely thrilled and those perceived gains might well be real because she eats a lot.


----------



## extra_m13 (Jan 29, 2022)

i am happy for you! in my case... or with my lady... she tends to gain mainly in her lower half , primarily at least. after that, the belly comes in and then the boobs. there is always a point where it is not possible to hide it, fortunately, and it is of course very hot


----------



## Tad (Jan 31, 2022)

I mostly go by the fit of clothes and how she feels in my arms. (my wife never weighs herself, may occasionally get a number from a doctor's appointment but she basically just doesn't want to hear it). Every now and then if I'm shopping for clothes for Christmas or a birthday I may make her let me take some basic measurements, but I don't do that even every year.


----------



## luckyfa (Jan 31, 2022)

extra_m13 said:


> i am happy for you!



Thank you


----------



## luckyfa (Jan 31, 2022)

Tad said:


> I mostly go by the fit of clothes and how she feels in my arms.



Yeah, look and feel that‘s great. I bought her some lingerie last summer she has already outgrown.


----------



## jello4me (Feb 5, 2022)

luckyfa said:


> My wife seems to have gotten fatter although I don‘t have the numbers to prove it because she doesn‘t weigh herself regularly. Overall, she appears much larger compared to the last time she weighed herself. This impression is of course subjective and could be subject to bias and wishful thinking.
> 
> However, just recently, she „complained“ for the very first time that her belly gets in the way of things when she‘s lying on top of me and I also had to work harder than usually to withstand her weight. She also has difficulty to withstand my weight when I am on top of her although I didn‘t gain any weight.
> 
> ...


It’s great when they size up. The first spring try on of a bikini is proof of added bulges and winter weight gain.


----------



## luckyfa (Feb 15, 2022)

I have some news on the topic. My intuition was right: Her weight has climbed from 259 lbs at the end of November to 268 lbs right now. While this may not seem to be much, she‘s now above the metric milestone of 120 kg. This is her highest weight in almost 7 years and her body fat ratio is now greater than 7 years ago. At the same time, she‘s now 111 lbs heavier than me which constitutes yet another milestone in the metric system (> 50 kg weight difference between us)


----------

